# The Legion of Perfects



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

So after some years I now have a decent sized Chaos Marines army growing.
(NOTE: they all need basing, i'm working on it)

They are the Legion of Perfects, formerly known as the Emperor's Beasts

A stub of the backround is here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/75zfw3ik73zb3pf/Emperor%27s%20Wild%20Beasts.pdf
(sorry for my bad english in the document...)

I will begin this project log showing off the personalities of my Taitor Legion. There are many factions inside the belly of this growing force. 
Many of those charachters are "native" of the Wild Beasts, while others have come in contact with it due to the lure of Slaanesh or sent by others to watch closely at this recently turned traitor Chapter. Some of them, however, just follow the Legion like vultures, preying on the corpse of the Imperium.

I will begin with the Daemon Prince Nefer'Het.
He was the one that actually sprang the legion doors to Chaos. As former Chapter Master he lived a long and bloodied life, his deed are unnamable, vicious and dripping self contempt.
He has earned himself the favour of Slaanesh and uses his dark aura to lure other Lords and Sorcerers to his path of damnation.




Nefer'Het, a sort of God for the whole Legion,is seldom seen giving orders or commanding battlegroups. He does what he (and his Dark Prince) wants.
The chain of command is then held by the malicious Lord Rakshar.
He was the 10th Company Captain, but his rank rised fast when he ensnared the Daemonette Herald Esh'Voraash. He let the daemon inside him and become a Possessed. His strong force of will, however, makes him (almost) capable of controlling the raw warp energy that inhabit his super-human body. He is a cunning, devious tactician that has learned how to make short travels trough the warp thanks to his daemon and uses this ability to avoid enemy detection and to make some of his choosen troops slip behind enemy lines...





Next: Hymdrax and Malikai the Sorcerors


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Malikai is the most powerful Psyker in the Legion, second only to Nefer'Het himself.
The corruption of Chaos took him after three centuries of service as Epistolary. After an ill fated warp probing with his mind, attempting a divination , he finally fell in the grasp of the Dark Powers. Now he is being consumed by Slaanesh. Maikai has not yet sold his soul to the Dark Prince, but eventually will. He is a "trusted" servant of Nefer'Het and always tryes to learn dark secrets from the Daemon Prince.



Another Librarian of the Emperor's Wild Beasts fell to chaos, much due to the wicked influence of Malikai the Arch-Sorceror. 
This librarian is now known as Hymdrax. He has gained much power thanks to his allegiance to Chaos. He is not planning to bear the Mark of Slaanesh and still tryies to negotiate with all of the Four Powers. He is a pyromaniac, a sadist and the leader of a small cabal of cultist.



Next: The Overlord and Boograth the Rotting Prince


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

The Overlord is an envoy of the Black Legion. He is following Nefer'Het to get hints on the Daemon Prince plans and to control the Perfects. He has a small force under his command and acts formally as an ally of the main force. 



Boograth is a bloated Prince of Nurgle. No one knows why or when it began to stalk the legion of Perfects, it is a secret that Nefer'Het keeps for himself. Boograth acts like a carrion, a corrupted scavenger that follow Nefer'Het everywhere. He thrives in destruction and in spreading his diseases. A small band of followers worship him and obey his orders.


NEXT: i'll show some of the troops. Many Marines are on the painting station right now. 
Any comments so far?


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

You have some good stuff, nice alternative models and your background for each character is even cooler. Colour scheme is almost too good very clean very suited to the legion of perfects. Im interested in seeing your troops to see how you carry the colours over nice stuff keep it up


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you Dragblud 
When I've some time, i'll begin sharing pictures of the marines squad i've painted years ago
They're somewhat sloppy, but...pink nonetheless!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Those are the troops of the Legion.
I've painted Squad Castrator, the Pax Slaaneshi and Squad Aestus long ago (6-7 years)

Squad Castrator is a multirole unit, comprised by some of the oldest veterans in the Legion. The Champion, Surbaan, has served under Nefer'Het for almost 2 centuries. They ride onto the Pax Slaaneshi, an old and revered Rhino, whose machine spirit has developed a taste for crushed bones and gory entrails under his tracks.
The squad is often used as a professional Kill Team to harass the enemy rear, hunt down enemy stragglers or to perform crucial explorations. Many "Castrators" show flowers on their shoulder pads and the Pax Slaaneshi is painted with many leafs and multicoloured flowers. This means that the seeds of evil and heresy have bloomed full in their souls.








In Squad Aestus are found,instead, the youngest Battle Brothers, not yet proven worthy of "trust" in the eyes of their Daemon Lord. Due to this, they are daring and savage glory hunters that stalk enemy tanks, monstruos creatures and ill-protected warlords to set ablaze with their meltaguns. The Champion, Hultoraeus, is a clone of Socix, the infamous Havoc Champion.









Unlike their brethren in Squad Castrator and Aestus, who display heretical colours, Squad Cornigerum Dominum still wear the pre-betrayal "hunter beast" camo pattern and codex black and yellow colours. Some of them still display the number 5 on shoulder pads, the number of their former Company. This ostensible discipline and strict mantainance of codex colours should not mislead the observer. They are lost. their souls are long ago slipped in to the lustful embrace of Slaanesh. The Champion Kalaverius has been thrice blessed by Slaanesh for his morbid desecration of the Holy Halo Cathedral, on Zamora Secundis. Their preferred transport is the Rhino called Oculus Terroris. They're entertained by the tortured machine spirit pain shrieks, still sane and loyal to mankind but forced with terrible curses to do Slaanesh's will. 
















NEXT: Squad Licentia, the Warpflame Cult and the Warp Ghosts (count-as Cultists)


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Real life is really invasive. I'll manage to upload some more pics tonight, but the painting station is covered in dust .


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loving those slaaneshy marines. The whole force is very impressive, well done. +rep.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you sir. And thank to you I just notice i've not taken a complete army picture!!
This is not good, I'll make amend 
____________________________________
This is Squad Licentia, a pack of wicked and perverse murders. They have had a long career under Nefer'Het, killing many servants of the imperium, gorging on the innocent's souls. Slaanesh granted them a warp-infused fragment of the tapestry of his own palace, after the annihilation of an entire Schola Progenium, on Zamora Tertius; the squad is using this fragment as a banner, stating their superiority and revelling in the spicy and inebriating scent it exudes. 








The Warp Flame Cult is joined by many of the desperate miners and labourers of the burning planet of Zamora Primaris. A life of ignorance, pain, toil and injustice has closed their souls to the Emperor, making these poor bastards easy prey for the lulling words of Hymdrax. The Cultists acts as bodyguards for the Sorceror and give him plenty of souls to sacrifice. Just the promise of a warp spawned paradise of lust, gluttony and pleasure is enough for them. Anything to escape the unbearable burden of the Emperor's heel.










Many of those who dies in the hellish rituals and orgy led by Hymdrax have their souls enslaved by the sorceror. He link the spirits of the dead to phylacteries, creating a small army of weak warp ghosts, that cannot really be destroyed. 



(they count as cultists with Mark of tzeentch to represent a weak demonicity. I used them as Lesser daemons, in 5th edition.)

Next I'll be showing the Elites: the Incursio Ani Chosen squad, the Corroded Plague marine squad and the Khornate berzerkers, the Meek's Devourers.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

So, after a short vacation, I've returned. This time i'll show the Incursio Ani chosen squad and the Futeor Havoc squad.

Some of the models are as old as me and I panted them long time ago , but i'm pretty happy with the chromatic horror they cuase in people!! It's Slaanesh, baby!

Here it is Incursio Ani squad. This elite strike team is vowed to slaanesh and no longer resembles what it once was: a proud and powerful bulwark against darkness. Now, it IS darkness. The squad rides onto the Anal Intruder, the cacophonic rhino, whose machine spirit has been replaced by a Daemonette Musician. (inside the rhino I've put a small mp3 player, so the speaker is actually working. Usually it shouts death metal, doom metal, grindcore and the like, to my adversary distress.)
As former members of Nefer'Het retinue, when he still was a mortal, they are granted acces to the Inner Sanctum Armoury and usually sports a wide range of hi-tech weapons, such as ancient plasmaguns and xeno meltabombs. They are truly skilled with this weapons and many elite enemies have fallen prey of their triggers.








The squad Futeor is comprised by the remnants of many Devastator teams. During the rebellion of the Chapter many cruel infights where reported in the armoury, where knives, maces and fists where used to win the Devastator's squads most wanted prize: the heavy weapons. The traitors won the bloody battle and new Havocs bands were born. Squad Futeor is the most notable as its leader is Brother Socix. This particular Champion has an infamous long history in Imperial Administratum annals as an iconoclast and a rapist. It is also whispered that Fabius Bile himself has something to do with Socix's gene-seed modification. Moreover, he has a clone, Hultoraeus, made for him by a Renegade Magos Biologos on an nameless planet. The purpose of this clone is yet another secret...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

The peak of hedonism and depravity of the Legion of Perfects is reached by the Terminator retinue of Lord Rakshar. They have appointed themselves with the title of Perfects and proudly display Slaaneshi runes over their ancient armours.
Formerly in service of Nefer'Het himself, now they act as enforcers of his will, protecting his general and crushing his foes. The Daemon prince himself has blessed the Banner of Excess they bring in combat, filling the Terminators with lust and blasphemous joy. The Perfects are famous for their heinous practices on the battlefield: often they will wound the foe instead of killing it, just to indulge in acts better left to imaginations in the midst of the battle. A feat that has brought great infamy on the Perfects's name is the teleport boarding of the Imperial Navy Lunar Cruiser "Holy Sword": cutting a bloodied path into the cruiser's decks, they slew the Capitain and switched off the life support systems. While the cold void chilled and suffocated the thousands of imperial crewmen, they teleported back with all the imperial Navigators as prize...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

This pics are from last month, i'm really lazy in posting stuff...:grin:

here we have Rex Terribus and Victor, the two old Predators, usually attached to the 5th Company. Their pilots usually work like a wolf pack, with the Victor hammering vehicles and monsters from afar and the Rex Terribus rampaging over approaching infantry or supporting the Victor with the finishing blow from its twin linked lascannon.
The two tanks are still painted with the Chapter loyalist "stalker pattern", but the hulls are defiled with chaos icons.

The two took part in many encounters against tyranids, scoring 4 Tervigon killings, amongst the others.









About the stuff I'm painting:
There are (sorry, no pics):
- Khorne Lord on foot
- 7 Plague Marines + rhino
- 5 plague bikers
- 12 Cultists with rifles
- 6 Noise Marines
Sooner or later i'll finish those................
I still have to post the khorne berzerkers i painted some months ago.
it's not so easy to find the time (especially because I'm painting my BFG fleet too!)
Cheers


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

LMAO 'Anal intruders" too funny! Nice work! the color choices are great and appropriate, everything looks pretty clean, and the iconography / free hand work is very cool!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Eheh thanks! I try to give them real Slaaneshi names


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

So, a little update:
this is a WIP. A Khorne Lord (model from DV). My motto painting this guy is : the sooner, the better. I've used tons of washes and reduced detail painting to minimal. Am I happy with the resul? no. Am I happy of the time saved? hell yeah. :smoke: (sorry for the crappy pics)




Then...epic...god why. why i do keep buying stuff. those in the pic are just 1/10 of the epic marines i've recently aquired. I've tried to paint them like my french girls, but it is not working. I guess it is because i'm using black primer. I should go for white primer. 
Do you have any suggestion on how to paint those guys pink? 
(yeah pink. you know why.) 



Last but not least, my BFG chaos fleet! 
The Gift of Fury Grand Cruiser, the two Murder Class Wheel of Pain & Column of Sadness, the Devastation class Riddle of Steel and the Hades class heavy Cruiser Wolf Witch. 
If you can guess from where the names came from, i'll give you +rep. 



























Cheers!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

So, quite a long hiatus...i've painted the Khorne lord and some other stuff. RL is pretty lousy those days, but i swore I'll post something more this weekend (or maybe before).
No comments btw ?  ok...
Cheers


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

All names Conan references?


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesome looking models mate! Loving the Anal Intruder - I can picture loyalists bent over with a meltabomb up their backside, spiffing idea!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Dorns Legacy said:


> All names Conan references?


I love Conan. 
You deserve some rep, sir.
ALL HAIL KING CONAN!!
:drinks:

:biggrin: In my meta Squad "Incursio Ani" is rightly feared for its ability to fuk things up on the battlefield! (they once melted away a Baneblade, turn 2! )

P.S.
My camera battery is down, so...wanted to take pics this night but i've to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, I might be late, but better than never updating I guess... 
Here we go witha crapload of pics!

We begin with Krull the Conqueror, former Company Champion, now a rabid dog, sold to Khorne, leader of a barely controlled shard of the Legion. He leads the followers of the Blood God and is personally responsible of having twice halted the advance of the Dark Angels on the charred surface of Zamora I, in bloodied battles that invariably ended with Krull seeking and seizing the head of the enemy leader...
He wields the Daemonic blade Ktezva'nar a vicius being, barely controllable and with a peculiar taste for the blood of heroes....








His preffered minions are Gorr the Butcher and Petracorus, two ruthless killers, only kept at bay by Krull's 

sheer ferocity.
The two Champions lead a small warband each, but when a great carnage is at the horizon they merge into a huge mob of gnarling lunatics, craving for blood. The mob will then be led by the winner of a ritual contest (usually Gorr), held moments before the real battle. Their armours still show many pink and blue coloured areas; this due the fact that many new recruits of the bands are drawn directly from outcast members of Lord Rakshar's host.













Last but not Least, the Hellbrute "Furore". Entombed within, a battlebrother centuries old, whose name has been lost and forgotten when he butchered the entire team of adepts that was to care for him, destroyng an entire section of Krull's hideout in his rage. Instead of taking him down, the Conqueror bathed him in the blood of countless servants of the Emperor, consecrating his soul to Khorne. Furore has now learned who to assail and kill, his fury tempered by many a sacrifice...but who knows when Khorne will ask for more blood and skulls and death? Will the enemy be enough, then?







Here we have a group picture of the whole Blood Cult of Krull



Then...I managed to paint some traitor guards, for my fun (and because I owe a zillion of unpainted guards)
But i'll post their pics when I've something more to show, and some more fluff concerning them.
Those guys are my current WIP: 12 cultists, painted in the most generic way I could. I used lots of base colours and then i plan to make vast use of washes and just some highlighting. 
Sorry for the bad quality of the pics.







Then again...EPIC!!! Yipiieee!!! I've tried a little and this is the result.
Pink base, red wash, pink drybrush, pink+white light drybrush and then gold and wash for gold.
Not totally happy but i guess it can be ok. Any suggestions for some other quick methods??





Well..that's a quite impressive wall of pics and nerdy stuff, isn't it?
Next...the Nurgle Cult!!! (maybe..)

Critics and suggestions wanted 

GLORY TO CHAOS!!!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love the epic minis, I am in awe of your ability to paint pink as always. Will you be doing the boys in blue as well?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Pink is the new black 
Wich boys in blue are you talking about? tzeentch? 
If so, i've never founded a model that really appealed me...do you have any suggestion?


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

What an amazing use of colors you have! colors that may seem absurd turn out just great when you combine them. I particularly like the terminators! good job!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

That is the power of Slaanesh, Lemmy 
In fact I must admit that the terminators received a better treatment than other troops. Maybe because i painted them during a vacancy period and not in work-stolen time...
I am trying to paint as quick as I can since I'll need everything I own for an Apocalipse game for my campaign!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

A little pic-less update.
Due to some work issues I still have to upload my latest pics. I've completed the last group of cultists w/autoguns and proceding to paint 6 Noise marines, another helbrute and a Soulgrinder, all of those pink pink pink!! 
About the Soulgrinder i've sticked to it a huge c...ck since i'm making it truly slaaneshi and lustful.
Do you know if there are some issues about posting a pic with some modelistic representation of male reproductive organ? I'm serious...


----------



## Laerath (Jul 10, 2013)

Ha ha Neferhet that soul grinder sounds nuts! Can't wait to see your next update.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

neferhet said:


> A little pic-less update.
> Due to some work issues I still have to upload my latest pics. I've completed the last group of cultists w/autoguns and proceding to paint 6 Noise marines, another helbrute and a Soulgrinder, all of those pink pink pink!!
> About the Soulgrinder i've sticked to it a huge c...ck since i'm making it truly slaaneshi and lustful.
> Do you know if there are some issues about posting a pic with some modelistic representation of male reproductive organ? I'm serious...


I'd suggest using the "spoiler" tags on the Cockgrinder, as that gives folks the choice of opening it or not...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Laerath said:


> Ha ha Neferhet that soul grinder sounds nuts!


It has nuts as well?:shok: 

Good luck getting that thing on a board on a Saturday afternoon in your local GW.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

The spoiler idea seems good. I'll go with that.
Also, I really like the "CockGrinder" name. He will be named that way!
Yes, he has nuts,too...
About bringing it to a GW saturday afternoon: the little boys (12-13 years or so) that swarm the local GW have more porn on their I-phones than me on my hard-drive. Slaanesh is happy with them, i can tell you :shok:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Soooo, here we go with the pics 

This is the Cult of Rebirth, a gang of traitorous PDF from Zamora Primaris. This cult is another collection of thugs in the grasp of Malikai the Sorceror. They have foresworn imperial allegiance, lured by the promise of a better life after death, as immortal, fearsome daemons. The whole squad, led by their former Commissar, endured a series of scarring (both fisically and mentally) rituals to achieve this goal after their demise in battle. Nobody has told them, however, that they will be enslaved forever to Malikai, and ultimately to the Ruinous Powers. 











This is instead the magnificent CockGrinder, a WIP. 
I am not happy with the stitched coc..
Do you have some suggestion on how make it blend alittle better with the model? I'm no mage with greenstuff...
Here under are the pics. Be warned: a cock model awaits you. If you do not want to look at a poor reproduction of a male sexual organ, do not open the spoiler. And remember, this is the Slaanesh way. 
KINKY FOREVER!!!








The cultist could not resist the temptation to make comparisons...



I'll avoid to write down what i'll post next time, because i'm not going to keepo my promise 

I'm really in need of some advice on how to paint a "fleshy" CockGrinder and how to make the cock and the model blend better.

Cheers and GLORY TO CHAOS!!!

Edit: I just figured that the nuts are very small and are not truly visible in the pics. If you want a close up, just ask


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

It reminds me of a Hentai I saw once - truly kinky!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Painted base colours on the CockGrinder.
still have to do highlights and washes to call it a day
Really hate to paint such big models...
Nonetheless i must go on: next game I want to field it!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

These are looking great Neferhet, this is the first time i've been through this log. The painting is awesome, every model has had a ton of detail added, really impressive. 

I took the time to read your background and there is one thing that i just wanted to double check on. The Wild Beasts Chapter still exist as a chapter and the imperium think that they are loyal despite the fact that they have long since become corrupt, then the Legion of Perfects are made up from corrupted members for the chapter. 
If that's correct then don't the inquisition get curious when whole squads of marines in the colours of the Wild Beasts turn up amongst the Legion of Perfects? 

Also you said that inquisition investigations have shown that Alpha legion members may have infiltrated the chapter. That implies that the Wild Beasts have come under the scrutiny of the inquisition who found evidence of chaos manipulations but didn't do anything about it. 

Maybe i'm just overanalysing, aside from that though it's looking great. Look forwards to seeing more.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the comment Grimzag. There are less details than it appears 
About the fluff: you are totally right. In fact, i might have hinted it in the fluff, but (shame on me) i've never stated it clearly: the Wild Beasts have become a rogue chapter! They where in fact scrutinized by inquisition, that's why teh Daemon Prince Nefer'Het decided to drop the mask and try and seize the Zamora Sub-system, during the Night of a Thousand Rebellion. The Neferia Sector is plagued by many communications blackouts, uprising and daemonic incursions: due to this, the Zamora sub-sector is an easy prey for the Wild Beasts. The traitors reveal themselves into the very Fortress Monastery and annihilate their former brothers. The, the hidden Legionnaire fleet arrives in aid of the traitors, beginning a lightning war to capture the three planets of the Zamoran Sub-sector. In fact every picture i've posted depicts members of the Legion, after the betrayal and almost any of their war deed that i described took place during the Zamoran Campaign 
I've played a Campaign for this, with BFG games for space battles and Apocalypse and regular 40k games for the ground battles  The outcome have seen the Legion taking control of space, annihilating the Imperial fleet, and conquering 2 planets out of three, the third strongly in the hand of the Ecclesiarchy. A swift Exterminatus, however, put an end to the planet and to the Corpse-god worshippers alike....
Now the Legion is quickly joining others rebels and war zones of the Segmentum Pacificus...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, it was over faster than expected. Of course, i've not lost lot of time in detailing and mind boggling highlights...but...could have been worst. 4 1/2 hours, including washes drying. Not bad at all. The pics are somewhat changing the true colour, wich is more "fleshy". It is a light issue, i guess.
I'm pretty happy about the green stuff blending with the rest of the model and the cock too seems not so out of place. I'm not a master modeler... i enjoy my simple skills and my model's large coc...ehm, bases, I meant bases.
I went for a darker bone colour for the spine, dunno if i'm totally ok with it. What do you guys think?
About the chaos star on the back i tried to make it look like it was implanted underskin. Is that looking ok? 
About the fluff:
Amongst the vilest and more perverse creations of the Magos Biologos serving Nefer'Het, the Erectous Gloryfiend of Lust (or informally "Cock Grinder" as it is called) is truly unique. Created from a failing Dreadnought, the battle brother has been replaced by a vile daemon of lust and fertility, and more limbs and metal plates added to better conatin the fiend. The thing will be held at bay with many seals of warding, until released on the battlefield, where it will try to literally rape the enemy. It was unleashed upon the Holy Halo Cathedral, where it is whispered that his lustful rampage almost obliterated the Sister of Battle Company there, leaving many of them unnaturally pregnant and promptly seized by wicked rogue Biologos...


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Holy fucking cock! when you first posted about modelling it i wasn't sure. Its disgustting and well done as well. the paintjob makes it for that nasty cockgrinder lol! Its going to dick all over your opponents. You have some great stuff either way nasty and nice at the same time! bravo dude bravo!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Holy fucking cock! when you first posted about modelling it i wasn't sure. Its disgustting and well done as well. the paintjob makes it for that nasty cockgrinder lol! Its going to dick all over your opponents. You have some great stuff either way nasty and nice at the same time! bravo dude bravo!


http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/345/169/bc7.png

Thank you 
I was hoping to make it disturbing, without being gross.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Finished the Landraider " Montecarla", that was waiting in a box since 2011. I'll be posting some pics sooner or later...
Meanwhile I think i'm going to paint a converted Demonic Cruiser from BFG, for some fun.
I'm not shure how to paint the "flesh" parts on the hull...fleshy or more supernatural? (aka pink, purple or blue)
Well' we'll see. A WIP picture is on the way
Cheers!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Here are some pics of the mighty and tawdry "Montecarla", a warmachine-pleasure room where the Terminator squad of the Perfects ride into battle.
My work on this model has been minimal (and sloppy..) and it should be vastly credited to Giusi, a better painter than me! 








Then the Daemon Cruiser WIP. Lower part is 90% done, upper part still needs lot of work. I'm not very shure about the name the ship will have...mmmh...






And here we go with some old Noise Marines, still waiting to be painted ( actually they have been primed)




And this...well...this...is...awkward... :grin: Someone is going to go Dark Eldar!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Uzzah! Finished the Daemonic Chaos Cruiser! 
The Carnage Class Cruiser named "Gaze of Madness" is the vessel from whence came the madness that befall upon the Chapter of Wild Beasts. The ship's gellar field went slowly down upon many a warp travel, allowing Slaanesh to plant its malevolent seeds into the very souls of the Marines...now the gellar field is no more, and the ship is guided by a single gargantuan daemonic entity that hinabits the hull...












This, instead, is a Dark Elf. Say hello...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh lee crap. It's like a month i have to upload some pics...i promise i will! 
Soon to come: Plague marines and Plague bikers!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

At last! I managed to spend a couple of minutes in taking some shitty pics of the nurglesque part of my Legion. 
The first squad in the Perfects to fall into Papa Nurgle's embrace is this one. They are called the "Corrosion Team". Nurgle blessed them with his plague during an ill fated warp travel. While the majority of the spaceship crew died to the plague, a bunch of Marines swore fealty to the Plague Master, in order to survive. To this day the follow the Daemon prince Boograth and help the Legion of Perfects in its fights.









The Corrosion Team counts some bikers too: a savage gang of barbarians, followed by a thick fog of flyies. They spread the Rot of Nurgle and roam before the main bulk of the Legion, to corrupt the weaks and to harass the enemy. They too worship Boograth as a demigod (rightly so!) and are valuable allies to Nefer'Het's troops.







Last but not least, the Obliterator cult. Those vicious Cult is the result of many a genetial experiment, with Space Marine and tyranid genetic material entwined (and some warp energy, of course). The result is a powerful and higly adaptive body-weapon, but a very painful existance is to be endured, in order to carry such a great power inside the very flesh. It is so that, in order to better stand the pain and make more stable the mutation, this CUlt has sold their souls to Nurgle, swearing allegiange to Boograth and drinking his fetid pus as an oath of fealty. 












I'm sorry about the green. I've tryied many times but it just wont come as original. Not that the quality of the painting would be improved anyway :mrgreen: They are not my favourite models. 

Well now what's left is just:
an hellbrute
a "count as" forgefiend
6 chosen (from DV)
6 Noise Marines

I'm almost done. thats unbelievable...


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

nice battle cannon


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That's certainly a different take on the whole Obliterator thing, works though especially with the fluff.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

@ Lemmy: yep. you don't want to know what kind of ammo it uses...
@ Jacobite: the real reason i converted that stuff years ago was because I really hated the obliterator model. i wasn't in the mood of spending 20 € for a model I disliked, so i managed to convert the 2 guys (i have 4 more lying somewhere unpainted). It happened then that they where fitting the Legion's fluff. So I included them


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Ok, no more bullshit. I'll start painting anew. I've been too involved with this girlfriend stuff and work shit.
My beloved noise marines deserve some love and some pink too! 
Stay tuned for some WIP crap!!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Somehow i haven't seen this log yet - it's awesome!

Had a good read through and looking forward to your update :victory:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Varakir. Pictures incoming!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Since yesterday my eyes sored a little too much (damn work...) i painted less than expected (plus, i'm a lazy person and I watched The Big Bang Theory new episodes...)
I came up with giving a little base colours to the Noise marines and completing an old Luthor Huss model for a friend who asked it...






The noise marines are red because i give it as a base for pink. They will be painted in pink, acid green and ice blue, with golden parts. Slaanesh will love them
EDIT: Luthor is painted at a "basic plus" level. a couple of hour of easy paced work. I'm happy with the result altough I feel he lacks some highlighting.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I love the old noise marines with the keytar sort of gun, got a few of them sat around myself will be nice to see what you do with them


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I hate this stage of my painting, where the basics colours are laid and it all looks messy and absurdly painted...




The red will become pink, the blue will be azure, the green will become more "acid" and the grey will be black. The white areas: i'm going to paint the gloves like flesh, as if he had skinned someone to get those pair of fashion gloves...the head, instead, i was willing to try an experiment: purple-ish. and lets see where it goes.



Dakingofchaos said:


> I love the old noise marines with the keytar sort of gun, got a few of them sat around myself will be nice to see what you do with them


The metal models are a real pain in the ass to get into position. About the painting, i hope to make them excessive as hell and exhalt them in the glory of slaanesh. I've the champion with the crab powerfis too!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Human flesh gloves. That's a very disturbing idea, I like it! Nice to see the old minis coming out. Will you be picking up some of the new FW ones?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Are you talking about This: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/EMPEROR'S_CHILDREN_LEGION_KAKOPHONI.html
@ Jacobite?
34 £... mh. well maybe for my birthday i could make myself a gift different from a wanking..
The models are awesome indeed...awesome, awesome, awesome.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

The camera failed me just when i was taking the picture. To the recharge-machine!!!
Tomorrow or saturday i'll upload the pics


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Here we go, then!
The pink is still to be fleshed out, while green and azure just need a layer of wassh to make them blend smoothly.
I like where the purple head is going but i'm not so happy about the gloves.
I made them white and then 3 layers of Ogryn flesh and a layer of red wash...mmh. lacking. maybe a couple of highlights??
On the azure shoulderpad i plan to write : " Mine is bigger"...


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesome - Looking forward to it  Have you tried pinning the noise marines? Mine kept falling apart on the table from stray dice and pinning has helped keep mine in place.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Fantastic work. Properly loud and garish for noise marines. +rep.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Dakingofchaos said:


> Awesome - Looking forward to it  Have you tried pinning the noise marines? Mine kept falling apart on the table from stray dice and pinning has helped keep mine in place.


I've used and planned to use a good amount of green stuff. At the moment they are quite strong. Only problem was yesterday night: the "new" model fell from my shaky old hand and blasted to the grond..so...had to rebuil it... :ireful2:
Otherwise they are ok. 



Khorne's Fist said:


> Fantastic work. Properly loud and garish for noise marines. +rep.


Thank you good Sir. You have no idea on how many times i've been fooled around for the look of my Slaaneshi Legion


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Love your work!
Your English......has made me laugh once or twice! 
Keep on it!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

zxyogi said:


> Your English......has made me laugh once or twice!
> Keep on it!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

So i've painted the two chaps.
Dischromatic at best, i daresay.
The "new" model is not over yet, due to the fact that i'm an imbecile. I totally forgot to paint his backpack...so. It will need a further update.













Fuck me, i needed badly to paint some pink.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I feel your pain about forgetting to paint things sometimes. I do it far more often that I would like. The noise marines are coming along really well, they are one of the few units that can be busy and work really well.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Fook me....Nicely done that Man!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you guys! Today i'm planning to paint the backpack and begin another 2 noisy marines


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

So, the little update. Done the backpack and started to give base colours to another scratchbuilt blastmaster and a noise blaster marine.





For those next models i'll be going more pink and less green.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

So, little update on the noise wip.
Some base colours given, mostly pink stuff.
The blastmaster is scratchbuilt and not so well looking, but god if i'm lazy. @venomlust if you want to do some blastmaster conversion you can do something simple as this, maybe adding some tubes to the weapon or some spikes or tendrils, just for the sake of chaos.




Then i've discovered this line of paints. Thay are 5 times the standard GW pot and cost the same. The quality is excellent: the pigment is just a little more thicker than the GW "Layer" (wich is a good thing for me). The metal colours are not good, imo, but the opaques are very competitive. The opening is more neat than GW one, they will not get dry in years and years, and its impossible to spill them by mistake. 
It's an italian brand but the paint themselves are Made in USA, so I guess it won't be hard for you guys to get some.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome, thanks Nef. I'll look into those paints, as well. I have a Vallejo paint set, at the moment, but have yet to paint anything with it. Those paint bottles look huge, in comparison to the ones in my set!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

venomlust said:


> Awesome, thanks Nef. I'll look into those paints, as well. I have a Vallejo paint set, at the moment, but have yet to paint anything with it. Those paint bottles look huge, in comparison to the ones in my set!


Vallejo is pretty good, imo, even if i've found their range too thin in pigment sometimes. 
This to do paints bottles are HUGE, yes, that's why i'm advertising them (59 ml vs the usual 12 or 15 ml, same price, same quality...)


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Love the noise marines!


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Dakingofchaos said:


> Love the noise marines!


WHAT?.....cant hear ya!!...That Pink is tOO lOud and as for the nOise!!!!

:laugh:


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

They look freaking awesome! Nice job!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

zxyogi said:


> WHAT?.....cant hear ya!!...That Pink is tOO lOud and for the nOise!!!!


Ok guys thats something serious: i think I can hear colours! 
Thanks for the appreciation


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

The two noisy bastards are done. Lots of pink and shiny colours. The metal parts are somewhat screwed due to a bad paint i tried on these guys. Never again.
Another Noise blaster to do...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Sooooo...a long hiatus it has been...

I'll present you the Horned Baron, a sort of "parvenue" in the ranks of the personalities of the Legion of Perfects.

Once a wicked chosen from the personal retinue of Lord Rakshar, he felled many of his former Astartes brothers in the fratricide Zamoran War, getting to reach the Aspiring Champion title in less than 3 weeks of blood baths and brilliant victories. When the Zamoran War ended with the traitor's victory, the Daemon Prince Nefer'Het brought war to the nearby system of Aquilus, guarded by the small Space Marine chapter of the Eagle Marines. To crush their resistance, Nefer'Het launched an assassination campaign, using many infiltrating chosen squads, armed to the theets. The Horned Baron was one of them. He personally beheaded with his crackling claws two Eagle Marines Librarians, an apothecary, a Company Captain and many elite loyalist warriors.
When the lightning war was over, he was amongst the few survivors of the original first wave infiltrators and greatly prized by his master Lord Rakshar. He was then granted the title of Lord, given authority and freedom...he gathered a small but growing number of pirates, renegades of the eagle marines chapter, some glory seekers from the Legion itself and then proceeded to carve his own path to glory...a bloody path indeed.
Following the Perfect's hate for Orks, he stalked Warboss Imma'Bigga and crushed his gathering Waaagh! in another quick and dirty war, using precise and crippling assaults, a tactic that he learned well enough on Aquilus. Now, after having received the blessing of his patron Slaanesh, he is ravaging in Ork held space, seeking venceance for old grudges...


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

They all look great to me! 

I very much like the backstorys to the units. Something that adds allot to this army.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you Uveron.
They have a story because I tend to play a lot with the "forge a narrative" attitude 
Almost every unit that I use in games have its correspective here in the project and fluff facts are taken directly from battle reports! It's much more satisfactory to actually play with models with a neme and a background...you just don't field a "chaos lord" you field The Horned Baron or Lord Rakshar and so on...also, the opponent will learn to fear that name and try to exact vengeance from previous battles! it's much more involving


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm currently painting an herald of tzeentch and 10 pink horrors, alongside a Dakkafiend. For the dakkafiend i've used a Dust Axis medium panzer walker, due to the fact that i HATE the forgefiend model.
I'll be posting pics soon 
Time is a bitch, but we do what we can!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

So, here it is: Ignei Serpentis.
Forged under the istruction of the Dark Mechanicum, this beast of metal holds insidea blood and bone gnawing beast. Fiery shrapnels of molten slag and razoredged bones are fired trough the gargoyle looking muzzles of its twin cannons. The beast, binded on Zamora Primaris by the Sorceror Malikai, is a testbed for many others to come. Since its imprisonement during the Zamoran War, Ignei Serpentis, has travelled wide and far the sector. Many times crippled, a couple of times exploded...the beast of bone and blood inside the hull just need some time to recover, to begin anew the slaughter in the name of the Chaos Gods.
It is currently employed against the Orks of Warboss Imma'Bigga, with a growing "kill-list". Malikai is already beginning to gather enough sacrifices to summon another similar beast.....














Those guys are the last 2 of the horrors i'm painting  they will complement the herald of tzeentch and my daeminic engines on the battlefield!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow, i forgot to add the pink horrors and Herald's pics! Incoming!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Here they are: Tzanach the Herald and his horrors. Summoned by Hymdrax the Sorceror to aid him in his quest for power, Tzanach, with his cunning schemes, soon become a threat to the greedy sorceror: Hymdrax tried to kill the daemon, but he fled, seeking protection under the mighty Malikai, the Arch-Sorcerer. Hymdrax was then forced to restrain himself, for Malikai was too strong. Now the daemon acts as a "savant" to the powerful Malikai and sometimes walk the battlefield to divinate the battle outcome and to promote Tzeentch's will...





















This, instead is a cultist champion, from the Cult of the Purple Tourniquet. He is devoted to Slaanesh and has already fought bravely against Orks and Ultramarines, survivng both battles. He is quicly becoming a candidate for the astartes augmentation... 



Here we have my current projects, some spawns from chaos warhounds and spare pieces and a Slaanesh chaos lord on a "steed". He also has a base with lots of goodies, but i'll show it in full when he's ready and painted


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I've actually finished my Hounds-Spawns and a bunch of cultists, alongside with a slightly chaosified Aegis line. Due to camera issues, however i'm not able to upload this shit on my pc. :cray:
I'm also painting some really old Chaos marines from starquest, as Veterans Black Legionnaires to join the Overlord: until now he was the sole Black Legion model in my army and felt lonely. So I gave him some buddies to tag along 
I hope to be able uploading pics soon

EDIT: The cultist champion from the previous post has survived lots of battles, killed lots of enemies, and has been chosen to become a Space Marine! I'm converting a model right now to represent him!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I like the apotheosis of the cultist champ to a proper marine. :so_happy:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Finally!!! PIC HEAVY, IN THE NAME OF CHAOS!!!

Those rotting guys are a bunch of daemons that i am painting to add some more warp stuff to the legion. With daemonology, now, i'll be needing them. First pic is WIP, the other 2 pics are finished bar the basing, of course.






The infamous pack of the Master of the Hunt (a Lord Rakshar liutenant, yet to be seen...) is comprised by his most loyal servants: those who have failed him... Those wretched souls now pay for their flaws in the most horrific way: as a chaos spawn. Gathered in packs, they hunt, bark, fight and die at the orders of their Master. Unleashed upon the enemy on the first stages of battle, they leap towards their prey and strip flesh from bone, crush skulls and disembowel with precise and furious bites. Their warp-gold claws and horns are known to have tore open more than a tank hatch, spelling doom for its terrified crew...








With the growing influence of the Legion, after every new success or conquest, more and more renegades flock to the Daemon Prince's court. Those individuals wants to fight for the dark gods, or to escape the burden of imperial law. Some of them hope to be selected to become Space Marines; some of them even manage to become one. However, many die in battle, exploited as expendable meatshields. Those group comprise former members of a Penal Legion (orange hoods and cloths), even their guardian (black hood) and a couple of survivors of a conquered slaaneshi cult (purple cloths)









The Bronze Watch. Those millennia old veterans, are former members of the Sons of Horus. Their champion, Glossk, was one of those warriors that stormed the gates ot the Imperial Palace on Terra...10 thousand years, however, are nothing if you live in the Eye of Terror. Once a larger battlegroup, The Bronze Watch, has been almost obliterated during the countless wars waged by the Black Legion. Only the strongest, ruthless and soulless of them have survived. Moreover, since those warriors considers themselves a league apart from other marines, they rarely recruit, barely replacing their fallen comrades. They might be right, however, since they have won many a battle, learned many secrets and survived unspeakable odds. Someone says they sold their souls to Nurgle, in order to survive even longer, to cast away any fear of death or defeat. In fact, during their permanence in the warp, they actually changed somehow, and now they never remove their armour, they never sleep, nor eat, nor talk: they are the perfect guards, always alert, always looking for treason and conspiracy against their Master Abaddon. The Warmaster send them where he feels there is something to watch closely. They will watch, fight and report any disturbancy in the Wamaster plan. At the moment they are acting as bodyguards for the Overlord, who was in turn sent to watch closely on the Legion of Perfects. Whether they are helping him on his mission or are sent to spy on him, it's only a idle speculation: what matters is that Abaddon's gaze goes with them and Prince Nefer'het begins to itch on such a close scrutiny...







EDIT: @venomlust i'll be taking pics of him. he joined a newly formed chosen unit, an honour won trough a ritual combat. He is a truly social climber... we'll see if he survives long enough to profit from this power.

Also, any C&C welcome. 

GLORY TO CHAOS!!!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Loving the look of your army and the background that went along with it. Abaddon has many mighty heretics in his service. Won't be long before that rotting corpse is ripped out of his golden tomb.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Ah that would be a sight. And it's not over yet! Sadly for me, i still have a bunch of cultists, a score of daemons and some havocs to paints, not counting the slaanesh lord and the nurgle sorceror on palanquin...


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Love them warhounds. Did you use Agrellan earth on the bases? I've tried it a couple of times and found it was a bit hit and miss with the cracking effect, but yours seem to have come out perfect.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes, agrellan heart. I can see where the proble on agrellan is: you have to learn how to dose the quantity. basically you should not use it like any other paint, instead you should overdo and have roughly 2 mm of that shit covering the entire base. due to that, the pot will empty itself very quickly, becoming one of the most costly basing method i've ever seen!!!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm moving in my new home! In a short time the fully plaguebearers unit will be done, with some more "possessed" cultits, but i have so many house-related things to do...
I can't even think about the Master of the Hunt (Slaanesh lord on steed) that lies there waiting..he'll kill me someday, i know.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Things are going slower than i thought. Plaguebearers done and helbrute and chosen started. Soon pic will prove this. Sorry guys, lots of stuff in RL for me, right now


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Here we go. 
First 2 axe chosen in various states of completeness, and the helbrute, more than half done.
The brute is basically a mistake, since i went for a full wash approach but i fucked up things with a wrong colour and had to go the long layer route...so, take it for what it is.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

ooh... me likes, me really likes.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Those axes are looking good. And sometimes mistakes turn in to great things. There looking sweet so far.:good:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks guys  The axes will be: white base, then wash (blue or yellow) then highlight and "lightnings" in white or highlited colour added then.
I also discovered that purple wash is too damn dark and it fukked up my purple...i hoped for a more "bright" result on the chosen, but hey, i guess it will will work.
Today i'll upload some Objective Markers that i kitbashed, to use with the new strategic objective missions. Kinda funny way to play, much more dynamic, altough a bad objective can cost you the game...


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

neferhet said:


> Thanks guys  The axes will be: white base, then wash (blue or yellow) then highlight and "lightnings" in white or highlited colour added then.
> I also discovered that purple wash is too damn dark and it fukked up my purple...i hoped for a more "bright" result on the chosen, but hey, i guess it will will work.
> Today i'll upload some Objective Markers that i kitbashed, to use with the new strategic objective missions. Kinda funny way to play, much more dynamic, altough a bad objective can cost you the game...


A dry brush of Lucias lilac really makes purple look brighter. Hope it helps.:grin:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks! I'll give it a try!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Also, those are the objectives i was speaking of.
Made from the bits taken off the aegis quad gun and some old fantasy bases 
Painted simple (gold + higlight and wash , simple gem trick for green lens, basilar bone for skulls and white + yellow wash for antennas)
The result is quite good and is good to play with painted stuff.
Also numbered in "imperial" numeration for gaming purposes


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I've finished the two DV chosens, altough the poor sods lost their place in my list as champions, due to their lack of battle prowess. Those suckers.
Also, i'm almost done with the Error-Brute. Again a wash error (my washes are too dark, probably it's time to buy some new...) ruined my work on the eyes: now they just look too dull and dark. ANyway i'm done with this shit aaaand...they're finished. About the purple highligts i went the classical "edge lighting" route, since i wanted some space on the bigger flat areas to make some slaanesh simbology. A quick question: which colour stand out well on purple whithout looking like a fart? i was thinking the hard way of white, but also a deep purple highlighted in pink...suggestions?

EDIT: also, the gold needs a washing (this time i have the new pot ready)


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Holy crap Nef. good to see you havent lost your touch mate. Those Objectives actualy give me a really good idea.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Tanks @SwedeMarine altough my "touch" is rusty due to the fact that i can paint less and always in a rush so i have,often, to just get shit done and forget about fancy paintjob.
On the objectives...what's on your mind?


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

neferhet said:


> Tanks @SwedeMarine altough my "touch" is rusty due to the fact that i can paint less and always in a rush so i have,often, to just get shit done and forget about fancy paintjob.
> On the objectives...what's on your mind?


Ive been noticing a lack of gaming objectives for me and my mates when we game so i might have to steal your idea about making them. Maybe an ammo dump I dont know but they will be a project this week for sure!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I've made my ammo dump from spare weapons: just glued them to a piece of cardboard (6" x 2" rougly), texturized it, painted the ground and the weapons and voila, ammo dump out of scrap. I'll post a pic later


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I've finished the slaaneshi helbrute. I've put some effort in a proper highlighting of the drawings on the armour plates, but in the pics you will just see the base colour adn the uppermost highlight. fuck the omnissiah, i can't take proper pictures...

Oh well...

This is the Blossom of Evil, a vicious Helbrute, once a proud aspiring champion named Kolbruth. After being brutally maimeb by a Meganob, his crippled body was recovered after the battle and revived by the legion's Biologos. 
After the transformation Kolbruth mantained a sort of discipline and was seemingly able to keep his rage from turning him into a mindless beast. This might be only a matter of time, though, since he has yet to see battle in his new form, where his growing hatred and lust for revenge will make him a dangerous opponent for anyone he will face.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Those are some neat freehands of the Hellbrute! I always love some well-done freehands.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm not dead. This Plog is not dead. I simply lost my camera battery. It took me a while to get another. I've been busy painting a zillion cultist / traitor guardsman for my renegade army, but they are at dipping level, so hardly worth showing. Instead i''l give you those guys:







This is a beastman i painted to keep my mordheim band alive  i could not let myself use this nice model unpainted on the ruins, so...beware the rancid stench of the goatman!







Then this guy: in the last campaign a cultist champion managed to survive through some games and score even points. I decided to promote him to space marine; then he continued surviving battle after battle and has then become a chosen! Rejoice! Chaos is strong in this one!










Those two fuckers, instead, are my last two cultists painted in a decent fashion. I couldn't stand any more to cultist-paint. I had to use dipping. 80+ traitors in a month. I was going to chocke on those brainwashed idiots. SO, simple black robe for the first, with a small "conversion" (skullflails!) and a daemonette claw for the other. Nothing much to say


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

(on more serious matters)

The Master of the Hunt always had a special place among Nefer'Het's servants: he was the most blessed by Slaanesh right after the Daemon Prince; he was the most apt at hunting down his foes; he was the most savage and brutal Lord in the Legion not to worship Khorne; he was the most beautiful...until he got that one too many mutation and went totally insane. The Master of the Hunt, then, was left to his "business" in the eastern fringe of the galaxy, fighting tyranids and showing those pests what's the true meaning of "apex predator", along his rag tag retinue of lunatics, mutants and spawns. Still, once in a while, his shattered intellect takes a semblance of his former genius and once again he starts gathering resources, warriors, followers, ships, tanks...then, like a bloodhound he assails a target, ripe for the slaughter. No one is safe from his brutal and vicious raids: imperial settlements and worlds, pirate dens, rogue trader fleets, even ork held systems or Astartes recruiting worlds!
He will lead the charge, surrounded by his beloved "hounds", former companions mutated beyond reason, now mindless and vaguely canine spawns at his lash. 
With those foul beasts, he encircles the enemy, while the rest of his force act as a deadly bait, hunting for the weak, the inept and the cowards: like a murderer from the shadows he backstabs the enemy formation, often killing enemy commanders and maiming support units, leaving the enemy army encircled between the rest of his followers and his bloodied and scaled body....
Even if a brave martyr was to slain him (and it's happened more than once), it wouldn't be enough to get rid of the Master of the Hunt: in time, he would reform from the twisted body of one of his hounds, melting flesh, snapping bones and boiling the blood of the disgraced beast. An unholy metamorphosys will take place and thus will the Master of the Hunt be reborn. Needless to say, he always leaves many of his "pets" scattered around the galaxy, just in case...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Again a long hiatus since last upload. Taking pictures is just soo boring! (Also, 2700 posts, yeeee)

Here we go: 

When the Heretic Biologos of the Legion began dabbling with Tyranid genetic material, the whole research was just a sidenote on the bigger plan; after the Obliterator Cult success, however, the Biologos doubled their efforts and Nefer'Het interest's grew bigger. After a short while, more horrors poured out of the genetic-lab.
Some of the hounds of the Huntsmaster were used as testsbeds for the foul mix of tyranid and warp energies. The beasts mutated even more and developed an adaptive biology that let them shrug off almost anything trown at them. Fast, strong and impossibly tough, these beast are often sent into battle to clash with the most vicious opponents, followed shortly by bikers and more Hounds, heralds to the tide of madness unleashed by the Legion. Probably due to their Tyranid genes, the beasts are known to devour their enemies, altough they do not possess a digestive apparatus. It is believed that they do so in order to collect more genetic material to add to their own...




















Also, i'm working on a big bunch o' space amrines for a friend of mine. They will be painted "tabletop standard", then dipped and opaque-sealed. 
Already painted 5 scouts, a Librarian, 5 Bikers, 10 marines...still need to paint 10 terminators, 10 marines, a librarian, 2 captains...sigh...


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey Nef, looking good. I think. 
I'm having trouble seeing the images. They're coming through really small.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I really dunno how I've slipped over such a wonderfully garish Plog for the Dark Prince for so many of the past years. And I have to say--Warp Ghosts? Led by a Possessed? It's very much like you intuited where GW was going with the Crimson Slaughter... have you played with your Lord dude having Prophet of the Voices, and/or your divination Sorc having the Balestar?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> Hey Nef, looking good. I think.
> I'm having trouble seeing the images. They're coming through really small.


sorry Kreuger, dunno why. Visualization seems pretty standard to me  i'll try to upload again those pics later



Mossy Toes said:


> And I have to say--Warp Ghosts? Led by a Possessed? It's very much like you intuited where GW was going with the Crimson Slaughter... have you played with your Lord dude having Prophet of the Voices, and/or your divination Sorc having the Balestar?


eh, tzeentch gifted me with future visions....
yes i played them both in a crim slaught detach and while the poor Lord Rakshar died horribly, the Balesorceror and ghosts made it trough the battle unscathed and useful


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm actually working on these three poor sods: Mutilators.
I'm planning to use them more and more in my lists, to fuck with everyone's brain.
I've made them "traitor red" 'cause that blend very good with the fleshy look of them and due to the fact i'd rather use them unmarked or khorne marked for extra attacks.
Until now, that's the result, pretty fast and nice, nothing extra cool, but i'm good with them. The third bastard is going to happen soon. In due time, they'll have a fluff written down and better pics taken


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Here they are completed!

The Flesh Rippers: not all of the Tyranid DNA experiments go as expected; in fact, most of the subject die screaming a painful death or either become Chaos Spawns.
A handful of them survivors however, endures a successfull transformation altough at a lesser degree than the Obliterator cults of the Legion. They become hulking claw sprouting, flesh melting horros, their body forms forever lost in the midst of a genetic war between the encroaching Tyranid DNA and the warp tainted Astartes genes.
Altough weak in their mind, these wretched souls still have a basic understanding about who their "friends" are and which body parts cut in order to dismember a whole individual. This is the reason why the Legion of Perfects welcome the Flesh Rippers in their midst: teleported behind enemy lines in small groups or even alone, they are cheered by their khornate comrades as heroes and true followers of the Blood God. Still, the Flesh Rippers does not care: the only imperative is to kill. Kill. Kill. Kill. Kill. Kill.... 










IT IS FUCKING HOT. (behold the obnoxius Nefer'het!!)


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow didn't realize I missed your updates, Nef. 

You don't only look crazy, but you prove you are by actually owning and painting mutilators :laugh: :so_happy:.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

indeed :crazy:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, i managed to get halfway into painting one of my Magos Biologos 
Altough this one displays Legion of Perfects colours, he is not branded with the mark of Slaanesh. He just really enjoys the parties...





The model was originally an aspiring sorceror from the thousand son box. Since i'd rather field mutilators than TSons, i painted him away from the Tzeentchain colours, and decided he was going to be a Biologos.

Armour blue and green gown are done, now pink and finishing the bony parts, gold and the sword...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Brother Acerbus, Magos Biologos and Sorceror of the Legion, has always been pretty small, for an Astartes. That is why he begun studying life and DNA enhancement in his early days, when the Legion was still loyal to the Emperor (and not yet a Legion). His studies have always been hampered by the most staunch and uncorrupted part of his own brothers, but the Chapter Master's autorithy (the same Chapter Master that was to become the Daemon Prince Nefer'Het) always protected Acerbus from inquisitorial sanction. When infighting begun, at the day of betrayal, he already knew where to pledge his loyalty: his studies where too important, his dicoveries paramount. He fought for Nefer'Het, and was rewarded for that; now his labs stretch on two entire bunkers on the moon-fortress of the Legion homeworld; his tampering with DNA has created unending horrors, such as virus-bombs, acidic projectiles, new flesh-eating bacterias...but worst of all, he has been able to further enhance both himself and many of his own gene-brothers. The long term effects of his doing are unknown. As for now a nightmarish, stronger, meaner strain of renegade Astartes is assembling in the depth of Acerbus's lab....


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I am putting some work into my new units of raptors. I'm using DV chosen as base, plus some jetpacks from an indie company that made an excellent work for a handful of €.

The first guy here is a birthday present i received. It was a n old metal chaos sorceror with stave and plasma pistol. SInce i already had one of those i made him a Warpsmith. Mechatendrils are represented by a couple of servo skulls and a flamer in his hand. The servoskulls will be representing meltagun as a searing eye-laser. Power axe added after a quick removal of the stave 







The next 3 pics are about the gunslinger champions. I have a bazillion of this DV lord models and was longing to find a way how to use them. I noticed that the right arm was perfect to fit a plasma pistol arm :grin: So i made them. Also, note the cannibalized plasma pistol from the sorcerer up here.







This is a WIP. The raptors will be looking something along these lines. The camera fucked up all my blending (poor, but still...) on the purple and raised a lot the blue. I think the chosen models are great to represent Raptors due to their aggresive stances and mutated and creepy look. A small amount of modding was involved in this. Mostly to change the head. The weapon swap was a simple affair with good results.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Nicely done conversions Nef


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks DaisyDuke, pretty simple and striaghtforward.

I've finished the test model!

Garish enough? Colourful enough? I hope so. A friend said that with some chains and fur he could resemble a black rapper from the late '90s. :biggrin:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

After an unexplicaply long hyatus here it comes the second member of the "gunslinger" raptor unit, with his trusted plasmagun!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

That color scheme is wild, dude! I can imagine the puny guardsmen pooping themselves when your raptors drop down in front of them and unleash hell.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Well actually, on the tabletop, puny guardsman are the only thing that is going to poop itself over some chaos raptors :biggrin:
btw, Slaanesh colour madness is my favourite!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi guys. I've been painting a bit lately, resuscitating this old project of mine!
The Legion of Perfects gained a nice boost when an batch of jetpacks where salvaged from an Astartes outpost. Bitter infights erupted whitin the traitor squads that discovered this gear, and at the end many where wounded or slaughtered. The prize for the winners was worth it anyway; and so Raptor Squad Garishdeath was born, from the ashes of three different traitor astartes squads.
Garishdeath Squad have been used as hunters and killers, ruthlessly chasing valuable targets such as enemy warlords and heavy tanks. The Raptors gleefully charge in melee after showering the enemy in melta, plasma or promethium; the death rate among this team is one of the highest in the Legion due to the risk involved in such missions, but Nefer'Het is simply removing the chaff from one of his new toys: once the squad members have been honed and proven in the heat of battle, only the best shall be standing, and only in that moment will the Daemon Prince grant Squad Garishdeath their own unholy insigna of Slaanesh.
At this time Garishdeath has been used mostly against the orks and can boast 2 confirmed Warboss kills along with at least a dozen of meganobz bodyguards. Lesser orks are felled by the dozens, but the proud an manic Garishdeath members only care to keep a count of the best kills...






















[/url][/IMG]














This is my next model. Actually i have two of those f*kers that need to be painted. At that point i will spam Helbrutes and laugh manically! MUAHMUAHMUAH!!!


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

The jump packs are looking good, are they heresy or third party?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Third party, a Polish site which name i cannot recall...they came (with shipping included) less than 1€ each.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Bargain! They look good


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

neferhet said:


> Third party, a Polish site which name i cannot recall...they came (with shipping included) less than 1€ each.


I know few Polish shops (talented people!) and jump packs are from Max Mini site Iron Pattern Jump Packs (5)


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Exactly! they have a lot of crazy stuff and good prices to boot! My version is a little more "coloured" than that on their web-shop


----------

